# Is this Cardamine Lyrata?



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, I want to check a care guide but don't know the name of the plant. Google lens says it is Cardamine Lyrata. Is that correct? (The plant in the middle)

It's leaves seems healthy but some of the stem with heathy leaves are getting transparent and dissolving. What maybe causing it?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like it





Cardamine lyrata - Tropica Aquarium Plants


The right aquarium plants




tropica.com


----------

